# Visiting Ypres



## Freeto (Nov 16, 2006)

We would like to visit Ypres (Ieper) at some time during our jaunts round Flanders. Does anyone know how easy it is to find parking space for a motorhome either near the Menin Gate or within a sensible walking distance?


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Dunno about motorhome parking, but you absolutely MUST go to the silent cities.

Brings you down with a bump, and gives you some idea of the true value of stuff.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

There always used to be parking on the Market Square except on Market Day of course. Believe it is pay and display. I've only been in car and on motorcycle though but I would have thought there would be room enough.

JohnW


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

There is a campsite just outside the ramparts, only minutes walk from the centre.

It is a fabulous place to visit, the food around the square is excellent.

Go to Vivaldi's and order the Flemish Stew..mmm just thinking about it  

And of course, the Last Post at the Menin Gate, every night at 20:00hrs. Not to be missed. If you have not been before, be prepared to be emotionally moved in a big way

regards

Geoff


----------



## 102790 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Ypres*

Hi Freeto,

Visited the area in June 06 (D day 60th anniversary) with my father. His father fought in the area and later in the Somme. He was one of the lucky ones that came home.

Attached is picture showing part of the Market Square in Ypres.

Depends on the size of your motorhome, but If you get there early you should find a spot. Going from memory the suare is quite a bit bigger than the picture shows.

There are absolutely loads of cemeteries/memorials etc in the area regarding 1st World War. Some containing just a handfull of graves and some are even in peoples gardens. All of them are kept in immaculate order.
A vist to Tyne Cot Cemetery is a must, a very emotional and thought provoking experience.

Have a great trip.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

This may be fiction or fantasy, but I heard it said, that if you put a person, for every name on the Gate, column of threes, it would take all day for the march past.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

The names of the missing with no known grave are recorded on the Menin Gate from the start of the war to the 15th August 1917.

There are 34.984 names.

After the 15th August 1917 the names of the missing in the Salient were recorded on the rear wall of Tyne Cot Cemetery, itself the largest war cemetery in the world 

There are another 34,959 names recorded there. 

Remember, these are the names of those with no known grave killed in the Ypres Salient.

regards

Geoff


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Geoff, 

I knew the numbers were huge, but....


anyway, nmaybe the story I heard was right after all.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

We were there over Christmas.If you turn away from the gate with the town behind you,then turn right and follow the river along with it on your right , after about 100 yards you will see a lot of detached house,we stayed the night along this main road after asking some locals if it was ok. 2 mins walk to the Menin Gate.


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

not sure of any dedicated parking a\reas for motor homes but there are a number of care parks without hight barriers. Suggest you just cruise around till you find a space.


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

*Ypres*

Excellent cheap Municipal site at the Youth Centre - very small and interesting in wet weather - find the big water tap on the ring road and turn itowards town. Site signposted from here. See their web site at http://www.jeugdstadion.be/index_english.htm. Lots of free parking if you turn left approaching the Menin Gate towards the Youth Centre and around the station.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Campsite*



StAubyns said:


> There is a campsite just outside the ramparts, only minutes walk from the centre.
> 
> It is a fabulous place to visit, the food around the square is excellent.
> 
> ...


Hello there,

Do you know the name of the campsite?.

Trev.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

brill place been many times, so is the area the place.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

There is a Campsite for Motorhomes etc on Leopold III which is a short walk from the Menin Gate and it is called the leper campsite (pronounced Ypres), approx 200yds away, you must be at the gate before 8 pm at night to witness the last post, it is a fantastic place, Visit the silent city and also take a tour of the sites where even today live shells and cartridges are found regularly from the first world war, its not unusual to walk on grenades etc, the museum is also a great place to visit where the troops march past you (Ghostly) its all done with speakers, Fantastic place for a visit.


----------



## mgw (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi I was there yesterday I parked behind the prison it was a 5 min walk into the town centre and it was free parking.you must pay a visit to the museum in the catherderal it was brilliant


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

check out this website for more info on the last post ceremony at the Menin Gate:-

http://www.lastpost.be/

if you select

"Ceremonies" then "Calendar"

you can see whats on each evening throughout the year.
My advice would be to pick an evening with a band or even better a piper (bagpipes)

a very moving & emotional experience

If you are interested in a battle field tour try these:-
http://www.overthetoptours.be/ypres.htm

http://www.salienttours.com/

(dont forget to visit Thiepval & Vimy amongst other sites )


----------



## harburner (Oct 20, 2006)

Was in Ypres last year and got parkled in the main square as the attached photo will show. Arrived around 10am and quite a few spaces.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ypres*

Hello,

Just been watching this post. Have decided to visit next weekend.

Thanks for all the info.

Trev.


----------



## Freeto (Nov 16, 2006)

Many thanks for all the replies. We visited Ypres in August and found space in the main square - and just a standard parking fee.

Adrian


----------

